# What Is Ripfast Really Like?? Please Read And Help!!!



## alexlager (Sep 9, 2003)

i am just starting to train properly. i have taken cheap creatine and protein powders and not noticed any differences. now i want to take things seriously and have come across RIPFAST.COM. they claim to be the worlds finest supplements company, but i havent been able to find any customer reviews. what are their products really like? many thanks.  PS if anyone knows powerful supplements that dont shrink your balls or cause acne then let me know!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

LOL, they have a cool website!  but, I have never heard of them. 

If you're going to use creatine and protein powders at least use a reputable brand, if you're gonna use cheap crap why bother?


----------



## alexlager (Sep 9, 2003)

i was 18 and saw it in a shop, now i am more aware of other companies etc. ripfast is known because its in loadsa bodybuildin mags. so can u give me the name of n e reputable companies or products?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

www.1fast400.com is the online store of choice here. 

btw, I was not judging that company, I have no idea of the quality of their products.

If you're looking for economy I would say Optimum is pretty popular, personally I use mostly EAS. Both, and many more, are available at 1fast400.com


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 9, 2003)

wondering if you get payed to advertise for them ?!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2003)

Nope, they have run banner ads here in the past, but currently they're not advertising here, and I do not get anything for plugging their site. I just feel that they have the best prices on most products and excellent service.

I have also purchased from www.dpsnutrition.net and mentioned them here before and I have no business relationship with them at all.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 9, 2003)

thinking of purchasing ripfast products?

them hulk ads look pretty smart don't they, but before you part with any cash check out the thread i just posted on them

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20974


----------

